# It baffles me



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I've noticed several times when I'm fishing with twister tails or crank baits that I'll go without any hits, or real light ones. I'm using a spinning real. Then Ill use the same baits but as I reel I'll let the line lightly tap my index finger, almost can't feel it. Then I get solid hits and hookups. That baffles me.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

"LOL" I agree. As I like feeling what the lure or jig is doing I just can't bring myself to do that..... That being said,, My wife on the other hand is always doing that. She tells me, sometimes real lite, sometimes harder. She flat out catches fish. Often times more then me I'll watch her rod tip twitching around and ask, how do you know when a fish bites? She just saids, I don't know but I just do.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

The line bumping your finger is slightly pausing the bait making it look injured or else otherwise an easy meal for the fish. The real then stop method is a very productive retrieving method


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Not sure of the name or where to9 get one but there is an attachment you can buy that goes between the reel and the first eye. You cast out then hook your line thrugh it and it does the same thing as a finger. I think the claim is that it adds "life like action to your lure" without you needing any prior experience. "Catch'em like the pro's" or some mess like that?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr. A, I think the device you are thinking of is called the line dancer.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I'v watched my wife do it many times. She barely touches the line and just keeps reeling slow. Watching as she does it right along side of the boat, there's no noticeable pause in the lure at all.
I don't know, just maybe a different vibration going down the line ???


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

deltaoscar said:


> Mr. A, I think the device you are thinking of is called the line dancer.


Yessss! That's what it was! Great call!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Skippy said:


> , just maybe a different vibration going down the line ???


I would guess that is it. The added vibration to the line hits one more of the fishes senses.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

deltaoscar said:


> Mr. A, I think the device you are thinking of is called the line dancer.


here it is...

http://www.linedancerinc.com/


----------

